# Hello . I'm new and need help Bad !! 3472 Milk Car



## Randyfromnc (Oct 19, 2014)

I just got the old white . The white 3472 automatic milk car . lionel milk car where the little guy unloads the cans . BUT I need help hooking it up . The only type of track I have is the three rail with the red part with magnet.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The milk car uses the standard control track arrangement; either a 6019 for O27 or a UCS for O.










In both cases the wires will go under the platform (for the UCS - with exposed screw connectors - put a piece of electrical tape across the connections).

Car operates when it is positioned on the track to engage the two truck shoes and is energized with the control track button.:smokin:

What track are you using, O or O27?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He thanks you. :dunno:

Logged on and said nothing?
Maybe you confused him?

Randy, You have the 6019 (with the red thing )

This is what he posted, ( the UCS )
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_ucs_track.htm

I never had the car, does the 6019 work it too?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

All the tracks should work it, the car is activated by the slide shoes. All the remote tracks that is.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Randy and welcome. It helps if you tell us what type of track (O gauge or 027 or FasTrack, etc.) you have. Make sure you reply asap in response to people reaching out to you with advice or seeking input to help... You should be able to find a number on the operating track section, or is it and the controller all one piece? That would be 027, or if the controller has four screws that lead to the track section, it's 0 gauge. Now you have a schematic thanks to R. Kenney (Bob), if that's a help.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

It sounds like you only have an uncoupling track and not a full remote control track. The milk car needs a 5 rail track similar to the figure RK posted. Look on the bottom of the milk car there is a sliding shoe on each truck. When properly activated one shoe gets power the other ground. If your control track does not have rails to contact those shoes the car will not work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BigAl56 said:


> It sounds like you only have an uncoupling track and not a full remote control track. The milk car needs a 5 rail track similar to the figure RK posted. Look on the bottom of the milk car there is a sliding shoe on each truck. When properly activated one shoe gets power the other ground. If your control track does not have rails to contact those shoes the car will not work.


That is what I thought, the 6019 won't make it operate, right?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope I guess the 6019 would work?

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_6019_track.htm


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought that track would work? The rails just dont extend all the way to the end? So you could only use it in one direction?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The 6019 track will operate any operating car in any direction. The length of the operating rails is not a factor in the operation of the track and operating cars. If the track is wired properly, and the operating car is in good operating order, the car will work.

Larry


----------



## Randyfromnc (Oct 19, 2014)

I have the 5 rail and 4 wire with the black box with the two buttons.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here are pictures of the three tracks compatible with the milk car platform:









This is an older O27 5-rail track without the uncoupler magnet. Note the screw connections under the platform.









This is the UCS track section for O gauge. It also has screw connectors under the platform. Because O track is taller the sheet metal platform is installed in the upper slots in the railings so the milk car door will be even with the platform during use. (presently in the O27 slots)









This is the 6019 track section. Note it is not as wide as the other two and the wires are attached permanently at the track.









This is a view under the platform showing the electrical tape to prevent possible shorts.









Tabs at the end of the platform base will engage all of the tracks securely to prevent movement.









The 6019 has specific slots in it to engage the tabs from the previous photo.


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

I Just purchased a milk car and platform. I'm running O gauge with the UCS track. I put the car on the controlling track without the platform and get nothing when I hit unload. Does the platform have to be installed or does the car have to be loaded with cans to work? Took it off and our coal car unloads fine on the same track.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its should work with out the cans and platform. It activates from the USC track. If the coal dump works the problem is in the car itself. Check the wires. You'll know when its working as its loud. Pictures always help. But if your getting nothing its probably the wiring.


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

After a simple observation I noticed that one of the shoes is a mess. When passing over the center "red circle" on the UCS track it gets stuck or hung up somehow on the track. It almost looks to me as if it is installed incorrectly when compared to the other shoe?

I got it to work for a second or two and the doors don't seem to return to the closed position either. Is that normal? Should the car dispense cans from both sides or just one?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The shoe in your last picture does look damaged. They can be replaced.

Doors each have their own spring to close. Over time these get weak and could fail to close the doors completely or the doors could be binding on something or each other.

Cans are dispensed from one side only. Care must be taken to orient the car correctly or the cans will be dispensed on the 'wrong' side (no platform).:smokin:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

What rkenney said. In the first picture the shoe dosent look rhat bad , msybe try to file or sand the nub down a bit? Oil all the mechanical parts inside the car. If the lever arm dosent come all the way in the doors will be propped open. Clean out the can slide too. I would jump power to the shoes to see if it works. Intermittent operation is probably that slide shoe or a broken, or shorted wire. Do you have cans? I belive this one uses the magnetic ones. Also make sure your track power is high enough, you may have to play with the power to get the optimal efficiency.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The wiring on these cars gets very brittle over time and breaks off. What you can do is take the body off the car by gently removing the spring clips that hold it on and attach the transformer leads directly to where the shoe wires connect. If the car operates this way it's shoe or wiring.

You can get replacement shoe assemblies for the trucks. Better to replace the whole plate as It's really hard to service the shoes without the correct tools.


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the Brakeman's Riveting Tool, and it's got the stuff to do the shoes, couplers, and replace truck rivets.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's a picture of the truck parts we've been discussing for anyone unfamiliar with them:









And here's a shot of the "Poor Brakeman's" Tool kit. Otherwise known as a General automatic center punch (larger sizes and tips available). If you order tips separately you can grind/filethem till you get the end you want. 

If you really want to get OCD about the whole thing you can spend a few hours out in the shop with a router and drill and make yourself a fancy little box to store everything.

'Course if your not allowed to play with power tools just buy the GRJ version.:laugh:

My personal preference is a beat up old punch and a little hammer.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Or like big Al said, get the whole bottom plate, just bend the two tabs up around the Axel, swivel and repeat for the other side. For the new one just reverse the process, the train tender has them for under 10$ and they might have the wire soldered already. ( my first soldering attempt was a slide shoe replacement, I melted the shoe!).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're certainly free to spend hours and hours creating a tool, I prefer to buy the tool for the job. However, I guess when you're just playing, that's an option.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're certainly free to spend hours and hours creating a tool, I prefer to buy the tool for the job. However, I guess when you're just playing, that's an option.


You're certainly free to spend your money buying a tool that's available elsewhere cheaper, I prefer to spend my money more prudently. However, I guess when you think you know everything, that's an option.

If you really had the right tools John, you'd have the full tilt rivet press. Tough to be cheap and not admit it.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Children!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those of you that think you know everything are really annoying to those of us that do.


----------

